# Hs81t clutch replacement



## New saw guy (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello, the clutch on my stihl hs81t won't disengage making it hard to start and annoying since I can't set it down while I'm working, does anyone have a procedure before I tear into it?


----------



## ray benson (Jan 31, 2020)

New saw guy said:


> Hello, the clutch on my stihl hs81t won't disengage making it hard to start and annoying since I can't set it down while I'm working, does anyone have a procedure before I tear into it?


Check your inbox for ipl and service manual


----------

